# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  “Managed Business Continuity Services”

## Maroulis Nikos

Η *Qualco* καιη *IVIS* έχουντηνχαράνασαςπροσκαλέσουνστηνεκδήλωση *“Managed Business Continuity Services”*τηνΤετάρτη, *6* *Μαΐου** 2009*στις 09:00 στo ξενοδοχείο Hilton, αίθουσαΘάλειαΙ.

Οι δύο εταιρίες σε συνεργασία θα παρουσιάσουν μία διαφορετική πρόταση για την υλοποίηση DisasterRecovery & BusinessContinuity που αλλάζει το τοπίο στο χώρο των υπηρεσιών.

*Managed**Disaster**Recovery**Services* έναντι ενός *σταθερού μηνιαίου χρηματικού ποσού*. Η υπηρεσία αυτή καταργεί την έννοια της Αρχικής Επένδυσης για τον οργανισμό που απολαμβάνει ποιοτικές υπηρεσίες και διασφαλίζει την επιχειρησιακή του συνέχεια χωρίς να εμπλέκει δικούς του μηχανικούς συστημάτων και δικτύων και χωρίς να έχει το άγχος και την επιβάρυνση της συντήρησης μιας τέτοιας λύσης. 

Ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες του κάθε οργανισμού, θα μπορεί να προσθέτει και να αφαιρεί υπηρεσίες που καλύπτονται από το DisasterSite εύκολα, γρήγορα και με μικρό κόστος εκμεταλλευόμενος την συνολική υποδομή, εμπειρία και εγκατάσταση. 

*Δείτε το πρόγραμμα*και δηλώστε συμμετοχή
Περισσότερα για την *Qualco*
Περισσότερα για την*IVIS*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*“Managed Business Continuity Services”*

*Qualco* in partnership with *IVIS* would like to invite you the *“Managed Business Continuity Services”* event on Wednesday May 6th 2009, at Athens Hilton Hotel, room Thaleia I. 

Qualco and IVIS offer an alternative solution in the Disaster Recovery area through the *Managed Disaster Recovery Services Portfolio.* With this new service offering our customers may benefit from a state of the art Disaster Recovery site and the relevant services without any Capex Costs.

For a *monthly flat fee,* we offer a custom Disaster Recovery Solution for each customer, hosted in a shared infrastructure fully managed, administered and maintained by Qualco and IVIS certified engineers.

Agenda
About *Qualco*
About*IVIS*

----------

